# need help! best workbench finish? oil base paint, latex, or stain and poly?



## drm11981 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey all! I am at the point of pure confusion…There is so many different ways to go for finishing. I am at the point of my workbench/assembly table build where I need to put a finish on it. I want the MDF drawer fronts to have a high shine to them, in like a Safety Blue color. So there i was planning Rustoleum Pro. with hardener air sprayed. The main frame and insides mostly pine I want black with a high shine also Rustoleum. Is Rustoleum with hardener a good durable choice? I will prime it all with zissner coverstain primer since i just got 2 gals for 5$ dented cans lol. I have alot of time into this massive bench and want the finish that will hold up to being brushed down often, and being hit with some occasional sparks. If anybody has better options please list them. I'd truly appreciate some help!

thanks!


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

On my wood tops and MDF tops I use a wipe on oil/poly. I'm not sure where the sparks are coming from? Grinder possibly? As I wear the tops, should they need help, a simple wipe over makes them look pretty good for work tops.


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

I like the natural wood of my benchtop. I use tung oil on it so I don't have to do a lot of maintenance to it. Its made to be worn out, not pretty in my use.


----------

